# Spro Nova 59,90€ Red Arc mit Heckbremse !!!



## die-angelprofis.de (16. März 2009)

Hallo Kollegen,​ 
in dieser Woche haben wir die​ 
*Spro NOVA 730 und 740*​ 
zum Sonderpreis.​ 





 

Es ist im Grunde eine *RedArc*​ 
(Tuff Body Metallgehäuse, Präzisionskugellager,
Alu-Kurbel, Alu-Spulen...),​ 
jedoch mit *Heckbremse!*​ 


Unser Preis: *ab 59,90 €*​ 



*www.die-Angelprofis.de*​ 





.​


----------

